
Anonymous Takes Down DOJ Site - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/19/anonymous-takes-down-doj-website-in-response-to-megaupload-case/
======
gjulianm
I don't see the point of this kind of actions. The only inconvenient they
cause is taking the site offline a few hours, and the most affected one is the
IT manager/team who has to mitigate the attack and bring the server back up.
DOJ will not see this as a threat.

Also, this kind of "protests" is too violent, going like this: "I don't agree
with you -> I take down your site". It's not a civilized reaction.

~~~
scarmig
Well, I don't buy into the strategic effectiveness of shutting down the DOJ
website, but didn't the DOJ/Universal/the RIAA just do the same thing?

There are of course laws that say one side (the one who makes the laws) has
the right to take down sites and the other doesn't, but the justness of those
laws is an entirely different question.

~~~
gjulianm
"An eye for an eye ... ends in making everybody blind."

The fact they're taking down webs does not automatically legitimate us to take
down their pages. Also, they've the right to take down MU cause it is (or
should be) a judicial process, not some arbitrary decision made by a group of
people.

------
seanp2k2
How soon before DHS labels the entire internet as a "terrorist organization"
so they can search it without warrants and police it without due process?

Ooh, wait.

------
mikehuffman
This is a fantastic way to get knee-jerk laws passed. (Think patriot act).

I would not doubt it if this was in fact a hacker hired by the MPAA.

------
zalew
relevant <http://xkcd.com/932/>

------
artursapek
What does taking down a website like justice.gov actually accomplish for them?
They respond like this all the time, and every time it gets in the press, and
gets forgotten. And nobody misses the website in the meantime. Are there any
functions on that website that the DOJ relies on?

~~~
seanp2k2
>"every time it gets in the press" Sounds like a pretty effective
demonstration to me.

